# how can i keep my cube from locking up



## elcarc (Aug 22, 2009)

well yeah. my cube cuts corners pretty good,and its extremly fast(thanks jigalloo) but locks up on the easiest of turns


----------



## piemaster (Aug 22, 2009)

Watch pestvic's "breaking in" tutorial and do what he says. It helps a lot.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 22, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Watch pestvic's "breaking in" tutorial and do what he says. It helps a lot.


 uggh, ive been doing that, thats why my cube cuts corners.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 22, 2009)

The thing about storebought cubes, is that, with too much breaking in and general use... 
...they get rather loose. They lock up much more and have more of a propensity for popping.

The solution is to either fix the tension, or get another cube.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 22, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> The thing about storebought cubes, is that, with too much breaking in and general use...
> ...they get rather loose. They lock up much more and have more of a propensity for popping.
> 
> The solution is to either fix the tension, or get another cube.



how am i going to fix the tensions


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 22, 2009)

Pestvic also had a video of this.

You turn your storebought into a DIY.


I've done this to one of my main speedcubes.
You can either brute force the rivet off (Youll need pliers, and strong hands, I've done this twice.)
Or you can use a hacksaw to cut the rivet.

You then replace the screw/spring/core with a typical c4y or other diy core combo, which costs less than a dollar from cube4you.

Quite easily done.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 22, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Pestvic also had a video of this.
> 
> You turn your storebought into a DIY.
> 
> ...


sorry not an option for me right now. i guess ill get a new storebought and start over


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2009)

Or you can just make sure that you align the pieces enough to NOT lock up...that always seems to work on any cube.


----------



## elcarc (Aug 22, 2009)

yeah ive noticed if i give the cube a lighter touch i get a significant reduce in the ammount of lockups. but im still geting a new cube because i took the stickers off of the lock up cube and i dont think i should hassle my mom to order from cubsmith again (took her a month to finnally get me tiles for my oh cube)


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 22, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Pestvic also had a video of this.
> 
> You turn your storebought into a DIY.
> 
> ...



Why not just get a DIY?


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 22, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Pestvic also had a video of this.
> ...



If you're aiming that at me...
I was simply feeling capricious, and decided to act upon my impulses.
This was after watching Dakota Harris do a sub 10 average with a storebought.

Im quite glad i did, the work was worth it, and its my second best speedcube.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh yeah I just thought of maybe you might have a spare storebought and a diy core. But I think it would be a waste to buy a whole diy set and only use the core. But I really don't think buying a separate core and screws/springs is worth it. And if I quoted something you said, why wouldn't it be aimed at you? Lolz.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 22, 2009)

Lol, i dunno, maybe you were using it to talk to the OP?

But lol, i bought 4 core sets with my last order to use, and theyre so cheap~
Definitely worth it, i wasnt kidding when i said less than a dollar.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow. That's so cool. So the cubies are the most expensive part of the cube? Weird...


----------

